# Kirby Tribute



## paula bedard

A lovely tribute and a beautiful boy.


----------



## Ljilly28

Is there one greatest golden of all the goldens? Is Firemark's Push Comes to Shove a contender? Kirby, Cotton, Teddy Bear? I am so curious about the past.


----------



## Coffee'sDad

Wow! What a fellow. Thanks for sharing... really want to meet him someday.

dg


----------



## Ljilly28

*Kirby photo*

AM CAN Ch. Rush Hill's Häagen-Dazs CDX, JH, AX, OAJ, WCX, VCX, Can CD, Can WC, OS, BIS, BISS, SDHF


----------



## AmbikaGR

Kirby is one of my all time favorite Goldens. When I was looking for a stud to use with my Keeper I wanted so much to use him but we were on different sides of the States and I wanted to do a natural breeding. At the National Specialty in Rhode Island I saw a son of Kirby that blew me away and eventually bred to him. My Lucy is from that litter and thus a Kirby grand daughter. I am always amazed how "light" he looks in that picture of him standing on the rocks. He was actually even darker than he looks in that second photo.


----------



## Ljilly28

AmbikaGR said:


> Kirby is one of my all time favorite Goldens. When I was looking for a stud to use with my Keeper I wanted so much to use him but we were on different sides of the States and I wanted to do a natural breeding. At the National Specialty in Rhode Island I saw a son of Kirby that blew me away and eventually bred to him. My Lucy is from that litter and thus a Kirby grand daughter. I am always amazed how "light" he looks in that picture of him standing on the rocks. He was actually even darker than he looks in that second photo.


Thanks for that detail about Kirby's color. I was always puzzled about his coloring bc he looks different photo to photo. I wish I had seen him in real life. What was it that made him so surpassingly great?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Thank you for sharing that with us. It is a beautiful tribute to a beautiful golden.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Asia comes from Rush Hills Haagen Dazs lines too. Her dad is Rush Hills Patriot Games


----------



## Ash

Kirby is Kali's Grandpa. I give him all the credit for her tennis ball obsession. I have seen that a few times but its always the same each time. Beautiful and touching tribute to a beautiful and legendary dog.


----------



## BeauShel

That is a beautiful dog and a loving tribute.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks for that detail about Kirby's color. I was always puzzled about his coloring bc he looks different photo to photo. I wish I had seen him in real life. What was it that made him so surpassingly great?


My first draw to him was his versatility. There were not many dogs that I was aware of at that time that were as accomplished as he. I feel there are many more today, but that may be from my further involvement in the breed or k9data access - probably a combination of all three.
When I did get to see him in the fur I then knew what it was he had, he had "IT". "IT" is what only a hand full of creatures possess. "IT" is when you look at a creature and it almost takes your breath away. "IT" is more than just structure, it is the whole package - attitude, the way they look at their owner, the way they carry themselves, their temperment. There have only been two other creatures that have done this to me - the boy I bred my Keeper to (a Kirby son) and my wife (and she still has that affect on me today but don't tell her as it would ruin my image)


----------



## goldensmum

He looked a stunner


----------



## Ljilly28

AmbikaGR said:


> and my wife (and she still has that affect on me today but don't tell her as it would ruin my image)



Awwww- what a good guy!


----------



## arcane

AmbikaGR said:


> My first draw to him was his versatility. There were not many dogs that I was aware of at that time that were as accomplished as he. I feel there are many more today, but that may be from my further involvement in the breed or k9data access - probably a combination of all three.
> When I did get to see him in the fur I then knew what it was he had, he had "IT". "IT" is what only a hand full of creatures possess. "IT" is when you look at a creature and it almost takes your breath away. "IT" is more than just structure, it is the whole package - attitude, the way they look at their owner, the way they carry themselves, their temperment. There have only been two other creatures that have done this to me - the boy I bred my Keeper to (a Kirby son) and my wife (and she still has that affect on me today but don't tell her as it would ruin my image)


summed up beautifully Hank...you did better than I could have!!!!:curtain:and what a touching thing to say about your wife...you and she are blessed


----------

